
The missing half of ordinary matter in the universe has turned up - elorant
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/universe-missing-matter-found-fast-radio-bursts
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this submission isn't getting any attention, the
story has been submitted a few times over the last day or two. Here are some
of the submissions, there may well be more, but I didn't do a comprehensive
search.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23343227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23343227)
(sciencebulletin.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23335887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23335887)
(sciencealert.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23335794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23335794)
(abc.net.au) (19 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23334346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23334346)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23333053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23333053)
(theconversation.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331640)
(abc.net.au)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23349421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23349421)
(sciencenews.org)

